
How do you tag a jellyfish? - Tomte
https://futureoftheocean.wordpress.com/2017/08/01/how-do-you-tag-a-jellyfish/
======
userbinator
Whoever has eaten jellyfish before, will be aware that at least some species
aren't as soft and squishy as the word "jelly" may evoke on first thought.

~~~
raybb
I can vouch for that. When I was in China I ate some jellyfish and it was
pretty crunch. Somewhats similar to the feeling of biting a cucumber slice.

~~~
dEnigma
A few questions, just out of interest: Was it raw? What does it taste like?
Where in China did you eat it and is it common there?

~~~
raybb
I'm not sure if it was raw but I think so.

It honestly doesn't taste like much. My friend bit into it first and thought
it was disgusting but then the people in the restaurant gestured that we have
to put soy sauce on it. So I only had it with soy sauce and it basically just
tasted like soy sauce.

It was in Shanghai and we were just at a little non-touristy restaurant so I'd
guess fairly common.

I actually have a gopro video of us eating it but the quality wasn't too
great. Edit: Here's a gif from the video of my friend eating the jellyfish, he
really wasn't a fan. [http://imgur.com/a/gAAjW](http://imgur.com/a/gAAjW)

It kinda looked like this: [https://www.foodnut.com/i/Little-Shanghai-
Restaurant-San-Mat...](https://www.foodnut.com/i/Little-Shanghai-Restaurant-
San-Mateo/Little-Shanghai-Restaurant-Jellyfish.jpg)

Source: [https://www.foodnut.com/383/little-shanghai-restaurant-
resta...](https://www.foodnut.com/383/little-shanghai-restaurant-restaurant-
review-san-mateo/)

~~~
k_sze
I can assure you that jellyfish is a "fairly common" dish around Shanghai.

Besides soy sauce, one can also mix it with some cucumber, black Zhejiang
vinegar, fine slices of chili pepper, and sesame. It's a common cold dish.

Source: my mom is Shanghaiese.

~~~
Raphmedia
What are the nutritional benefits of jellyfish?

------
raybb
Here's a bigger picture of the jellyfish tracker shown in the article:
[http://goldbogen.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/m_p...](http://goldbogen.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/m_plankt_38_6_cover.png)

As it turns out, they actually glued it to the jellyfish.

~~~
overcast
Damn, that tracker is huge! I'm surprised the thing can swim around with it.

~~~
nathancahill
The beauty of working underwater is that you can get things like this to
neutral buoyancy. Most of the effort that we experience when moving an object
above water is force exerted against gravity (vertical, compared to horizontal
effort).

------
pvaldes
using ink tatoos, for example

------
omginternets
Very carefully.

